# Hotronix®Offers Hover™ Heat Press Demo Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Stahls’ Hotronix® Hover™ heat press is the solution for curing digital and direct-to-garment printing inks. View a comprehensive demonstration of the Hotronix® Hover™ auto clamshell heat press at Educational Heat Press Videos : Stahls' Hotronix, and click on the video entitled “Hotronix Hover Heat Press.” 

The Hover® press has a special feature that allows it to hover above the garment without making direct contact to set the ink in the first mode. This curing step eliminates any potential for the design to smear before completely setting the ink in the second mode. 

The video mentioned above shows how to use the press in hover mode to dry the surface of the design so that the ink will not transfer onto the heat platen. The top platen is brought down and “hovers” above the print for approximately 35 seconds, at which time it automatically pops up indicating the ink has been cured enough to do the second pressing. 

The second time the upper heat platen is lowered, it comes into direct contact and completely cures the print. The demo also points out other features of the press such as the digital time, temperature and pressure displays.

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL Company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

